# So many unfinished projects



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking around the shop today I realized I have enough unfinished projects to last another 100 years. Are any of you in the same boat?? Why, oh why?? If I finished some of this stuff, I would have more room. There must be some deep, sub-conscience, psychological reason for this.

Take Care, Bob


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Unfinished projects? Not here! I have a diversified portfolio of long-term time investments.  Why? I suppose it just keeps things fresh. I get to a stopping point, then switch gears and do something different, then get back to the original upon hitting a stopping point on the other. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

hmm..lets see if I can think of them all... 

1. "Leviathan" Mason Bogie from 2002, about 10% done. 
2. Two Big Hauler chassis that were once going to become a 2-6-6-2..now in need of a new direction. 
3. On2 Forney, 90% done. 
4. On2 2-6-2, 50% done. 
5. Four Aristo heavyweights in need of paint stripping and new LV paint. 
6. Four Aristo Alco FA's in need of lowering. 
7. a Big Hauler waiting for its decals to be designed. 
8. a 29n2 scale diorama, awaiting track work. 

and im probably forgetting a few more! 

And I just ordered a Connie, which I plan to heavily modify as my next project..before ANY of those on the list above!  

scot


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I hear ya! I finally had to put a stop to new things until I got some old projects done. I think I have enough for about 10 years. I have a few reasons. One reason for multiples projects going on is I can get bored with one, especially if it's a pretty time consuming one. I finally completed a bridge I'd been working on, or off and on, for 2 years. Second, as I'm working on a project, a part of the project takes me off onto another tangent. Finally, I'm still working and can afford to get some kits, saws, etc., so I'm stock piling projects up because when I retire I'm afraid I won't be able to buy anything, at least that's my excuse to the wife


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, this puts it all in perspective. I guess if something new comes into vogue, many of us will already have it nearly finished. 

Still need more room in the shop, tho.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

It seems I always have a rotation of projects, not so much 'unfinnished' as awaiting inspiriration! Having an artistic mind I get my best thoughts when NOT thinking about it! 

So I start and get the basics done and then instead of rushing to get-r-done... I wait for the right ending... by starting the next project. That keeps my mind in the game and the visions come when they're ready... 

John


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

When I downsized, I just plain stopped, reassessed my goals, then eliminated plans for those projects that no longer fit my new goals, stopped plans for any new projects, and now am focused on only finishing projects still remaining and some may still get eliminated or sold off when finished.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

I have a lot of unstarted projects....


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I have both unfinished AND unstarted projects! hehehe But it's a hobby right? It's supposed to be fun! If I try and force myself to work on something when I don't feel like it, it isn't fun anymore. I do enough of that 'forcing myself' stuff at my job.


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

I am trying to rein things in...and be selective about what I start and I have plenty to finish 

PB airwire/P5/battery install - stalled because the triggering horn on P5 at any range is completely unreliable 
PA repaint B&O to SP bloody nose 
F3B strip/repaint to SP bloody nose (has no nose.. should be simple!) 
build 3x 62' wood chip gon 
build 3x-5x railgon (2x in progress) 
build 35" plate girder bridge from styrene (in planning) 
and the list goes on...


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I usually get a project to some point where the next step is a precarious one... one that if screwed up will result in, at a minimum, having to redo some previous step or steps, or at worse, throwing some major part of the project away and starting over... usually at some monetary expense, or that part is a rare 'one-of-a-kind' piece that I have no idea where to get a replacement. 

When I have a certain amount of time and/or money tied up in a project it becomes harder and harder to risk screwing it up by proceeding.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Unfinished projects? Nah........ not ME! 

1. redo the drive and steering on a 1/3 scale Rumely Oil Pull tractor 
2. assemble a 1/3 scale steam roller-- after I find gears 
3. build a new frame for a 1:1 traction engine (more welding) 
4. Kim's 1:1 Farmall H - head work and rebuild the generator 
5. Mairi's steam dummy - just some minor wiring 
6. the 2-4-4-2 bash - piping, wiring, and maybe figure out how to put a drive unit in the tender 
7. the scratchbuilt Frick sawmill diorama, mostly just small details 
8. the Mack log truck, ditto 
9. a string of EIGHT hoppers, got most of the parts, I think 
10. Kim's 3/4" scale threshing machine, fabricate the beater, straw rack shakers, and windstacker 
11. the Erie crawler crane, finish the clamshell bucket 
12. decals for the Flour City tractor 
13. wire the street lights on the layout 
14. re-assemble the 1/32 diecast Kenworth and scratchbuild a traction engine for on the trailer. 
15. build more display shelving 
16. new handrails on James 
17. re-assemble a Mickey handcar 

-- and that's just off the top of my head. Should keep me out of trouble for a bit..... maybe?


----------

